# cures for artist block



## Journey (Oct 13, 2008)

I love drawing but lately I haven't been able to draw a thing for myself. I'll work hard on a project all day sunday and then when Monday come and I'm like yay I finally have free time to myself. I start off with all these Ideas of things I would like to do so I pull out my sketch book. And as soon as I open it my mind goes completely blank. I wanted to know if any of you have sujestions for beating artist block?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 13, 2008)

I like to keep a list of inspirations, I always think of stuff on the bus, in the middle of class, etc... And if I don't make a note, I forget it half the time. It's a good solution for the classic artist's conundrum of inspiration at all the wrong times. lol


----------



## Meze (Oct 13, 2008)

If I can't get the creative juices flowing on my own, I'll check out 101 Projects for Artists and Illustrators. It has a lot of suggestions for things to draw.


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 14, 2008)

Listen to music that inspires you, that helps.

My personal favourite is using a medium that's fairly different from what you usually do. I don't know if it'll work for you, but when I don't have ideas for drawing, I start sculpting and suddenly I have plenty of ideas/motivation, then when my sculpting ideas run dry, I go back to drawing for a while.

If you only work in one medium, you could also try taking a request or two, draw someone else's characters for a bit.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 14, 2008)

Oddly enough...mowing the yard.

It's a mindless activity, that I can listen to my Ipod fairly uninterupted, and let my mind wander.  You'll be surprised what wanders back with it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't have art block, but then again I read the Art & Fear book I recommended in the "Message of Inspiration" thread in the tutorials section


----------



## Dreamaria (Oct 20, 2008)

Look through an art history book. I always keep mine handy for that reason...

Or

- watch your favorite movie
- Listen to music you haven't listened to in a while (put your mp3 player on shuffle)
- Look at other artist's work


----------



## Alan Blutmond (Oct 21, 2008)

I turn on some anime put my zune on and zone out. I don't consciously know what I am drawing till I'm done. Try zoning out it works for me


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 21, 2008)

it depends what you do as an artist.
for me being into animation, i watch stuff like spirited away and tom & jerry to encourage me.
sometimes if you want to draw THAT mch, the pressure will leave your mind blank..its about letting your mind be free, i hope you get your thought back soon


----------



## Beeboi (Oct 25, 2008)

Watch Hayao Miazaki's "Spirited Away".  I also like taking walks in the wetlands park near my house; ducks are an interesting thing to inspire you.  

Try watching FA's homepage and refresh it every minute or so - You may snipe something that really insipres you.


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Nov 4, 2008)

actually ... I've never gotten art block ... instead I get SO MANY ideas I haven't a clue where to start & I lose drive because I overwhelm myself


----------



## Hodina (Nov 5, 2008)

I think of a billion random words and see if any spark something.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 6, 2008)

Personally, I find being in places I'd rather not be in (like math class or church) actually forces my mind to distraction. And as an artist, my best distraction is drawing. I find myself doodling in a stream of consciousness mindset now. Try looking for anything absurd about life and make a cartoon about it. Like Hodina said, take random words outta the dictionary and illustrate them. If it's technique you want to improve, get on the bus, or go to Starbucks and draw people in their element. I suggest wearing sunglasses so your subjects don't catch you eyeing them. If anything, DO NOT FORCE YOURSELF. If it isn't in your heart to be doing it at them moment, just wait until it is. Forcing yourself only makes bad art. Period. And remember: artist's block doesn't last forever. Sometimes you just need a break from it.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want immediate remedy, then I suggest that you take acid.

If you don't want to do things that'll ultimately lead to your demise, exercise for a bit. Run around your neighborhood and the ideas will eventually fly into your head like a swarm of locusts. If all else fails, sleep a little bit and dream.


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 6, 2008)

Write down your ideas in word form until you get the urge to draw again. Sometimes they just need to steep. 

I also find that putting yourself in a place where you don't have immediate access to drawing supplies, but _do_ have access to post-its and ballpoint pens gets me back to drawing like crazy. XD


----------

